# Quick question! Engine bay cleaning!



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Need advice : seen this on offer this week, was wondering if it is suitable for cleaning them awkward places in my engine bay?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Have a look at this, good price.

http://www.vax.co.uk/s4-grime-master-handheld-steam-cleaner

John Tht.:thumb:


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Titanium Htail said:


> Have a look at this, good price.
> 
> http://www.vax.co.uk/s4-grime-master-handheld-steam-cleaner
> 
> John Tht.:thumb:


Is it better than the above ? Last I saw it at 33.99 this week half price sounds good!! Is it suitable for the job tho?


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

GSTR3301 said:


> Is it better than the above ? Last I saw it at 33.99 this week half price sounds good!! Is it suitable for the job tho?


At half price,you could take a chance!
N.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Just be careful around electrical components


----------



## Gray14 (Jun 3, 2014)

Did the girlfriends over the weekend after seeing the state it was in. Gave a good covering with Gunk cleaner and left to dwell for 15-20 mins then applied again and used a similar household steam cleaner. Came up amazingly well with hardly any effort.


----------



## Gray14 (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's a quick pic of results, sorry no before pics.


----------

